# Guess who is .................



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh the poor thing. Well really not poor look where she got to come back to!

Did the husband not agree to take her?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> Oh the poor thing. Well really not poor look where she got to come back to!
> 
> Did the husband not agree to take her?


NO he agreed... but he didnt want to have to spend money on a If fence or normal fence etc......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Mary!!! Poor Lexie!!! But you know, she is probably thrilled to be back with her brother Beamer, and Abigail and Hoots and Miss Maggs. I am sure she has missed them something fierce and of course she missed her Mama Mary. Well, the way I look at it, it is their loss and your gain for now. She will get adopted. How can she not. Look at her. She is so precious. I love that face. She is getting big too from the sounds of it. Well it is certainly their loss like I said. I am sorry but she will go to an even better home. But in the meantime, she is where she needs to be and I bet so happy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a picture of Lexus this morning......


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sweet girl, and now back with you. Well, that is the absolute best place for her in the meantime. I don't know why people adopt then change their minds. At least now she is back with Mama Mary and all her family!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, she looks a little bewildered, poor thing. You do a fantastic job with the rescues, I'm sure Lexus will find a better home. You are such a good sport with people that I would be a little peeved with.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Mary-you're the best!! Always an open heart and an open door to your home!!! Lexus couldn't be in a better place! And I don't know why people take animals without really considering what it means to be a responsible pet owner!!! I was just wondering this morning how much we spend on our animals in a year-it probably would be more than we think!!! But worth every penny!! And money is only one aspect-think of the time we spend taking care of them-but, what we get in return is staggering!!!!! Love, laughter and loyalty-doesn't get any better than that!!


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

What a sweet wittle baby girl.. I would of kick the hubby out and kept the dog.. Do you see anymore foster failures in your future Ms.Mary..

She is a cutie pie


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Men! (just kidding) I'm glad you are there for her, and that they had the good sense to return her to you and not dump her somewhere. 

Look at those feet! Do you think she will grow into them? She's going to be a big girl, and how do you get them to pose for your pictures so well?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Man you have no idea how much I wish I was closer and was not in the middle of a cross country move--I would love to take her...bless her heart.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenPaws2 said:


> What a sweet wittle baby girl.. I would of kick the hubby out and kept the dog.. Do you see anymore foster failures in your future Ms.Mary..
> 
> She is a cutie pie


No....there are no more failures..... I would have to move to a bigger house....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That sweet pup....definitely would have opted for keeping the dog and surrendering hubby to a rescue.....LOL
She's a big 'un, Mary.....sending 'forever home soon' thoughts for her...she deserves it. But in the meantime, she's in the best spot...your house!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That's a shame. She is beautiful. Wasn't she the one who had a lot of people interested in her?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> That's a shame. She is beautiful. Wasn't she the one who had a lot of people interested in her?


Yes ... she was..............


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> No....there are no more failures..... I would have to move to a bigger house....


Well you could always make the kids and hubby sleep outside..lol


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Well,it's better to realize it,now,than in a yr,when it gets harder to adopt cos it's no more a cute puppy.Thanks for always being there,for them.Lexus is so pretty that she will find a home,very fast.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang, it seems like there is something in the water in Missouri that makes the Goldens extra CUTE! I am sorry that this didn't work out, but I agree that it's better to know now rather than later. I guess the most difficult thing about rescue work is dealing with the stupid people. The dogs are great!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

How is her weight? She looks a little thin to me. It's hard to tell from pictures. But, she is still so cute!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry things didn't work out for her but am glad she's back home safe & sound & that everybody is so happy to see her.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a little beauty! Hope she finds a real forever home soon.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Geee just because you have a puppy/dog you dont HAVE TO have a fence those of us that do are just VERY LUCKY. There are parks and trials and such to take your dog.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Geee just because you have a puppy/dog you dont HAVE TO have a fence those of us that do are just VERY LUCKY. There are parks and trials and such to take your dog.


I believe that is a rule of the rescue though.....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, that's too bad.  But, hopefully the right family will come along and she'll find her forever home.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

That is very sad! But at present Lexis couldn't be in better hands or surounded by better fellow goldens!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Geee just because you have a puppy/dog you dont HAVE TO have a fence those of us that do are just VERY LUCKY. There are parks and trials and such to take your dog.


Our rescue wont adopt out unless you have a real fence or IF fence.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I'd have put him out, not Lexus! At least we know she's safe.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Our rescue wont adopt out unless you have a real fence or IF fence.....


Wow.....makes it look like I actually knew something..... Hang around this place long enough, and I might learn something....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> How is her weight? She looks a little thin to me. It's hard to tell from pictures. But, she is still so cute!


She is a little on the thin side...... But she is also going thur that long lanky leg stage.....


----------

